# P2022



## Koop (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got the word...ahem e-mail

Looks like I got one of the last of Bud's P2022's in 9mm. Delivery set for Wednesday 12/02. Don't mean to gloat but I'm so stoked, I'm over the moon about this.

The Signess doesn't creep in, it overwhelms. For me it started with a P239 a few months ago, now the P2022 and I'm on the hunt for a 226!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats!

Love my P239 and 229.

PICS please.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Koop said:


> The Signess doesn't creep in, it overwhelms.


Damn Skippy!!!


----------



## Koop (Nov 13, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> Damn Skippy!!!


Have ~ 250 rounds through the P2022. I shot it back to back with my Glock 23 today (OK - 9mm VS 40 S&W). I can't say the 2022 is head and shoulders above the Glock, but I prefer the Sig.

Next week hopefully the P226 Navy I just bought will be in and I can compare with that. I'm really looking forward to the P226. It'll nearly complete my Sig collection - short barrel P239 (which I love), medium barrel SP2022 (which I'm learning to love) and longer barrel P226 (which I'm certain to love).

Signess!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Koop said:


> Have ~ 250 rounds through the P2022. I shot it back to back with my Glock 23 today (OK - 9mm VS 40 S&W). I can't say the 2022 is head and shoulders above the Glock, but I prefer the Sig.
> 
> Next week hopefully the P226 Navy I just bought will be in and I can compare with that. I'm really looking forward to the P226. It'll nearly complete my Sig collection - short barrel P239 (which I love), medium barrel SP2022 (which I'm learning to love) and longer barrel P226 (which I'm certain to love).
> 
> Signess!


The line that generally separates SiG and Glock owners is the grip to slide angle. Those that feel more comfortable with one generally don't feel comfortable with the other. There is a distinct difference between the two. My hands do not like Glocks, and I don't care for the trigger safety mechanism at all. Different strokes I guess.


----------

